# Birth Certificate terms



## deez

I realize that this forum is for Italian > English translation, but as there is no English > Italian, I thought I would ask some advice anyway.
I am trying to translate my american birth certificate into italian for my appointment at the Italian consulate next week. (I am getting married in Italia next month)
Here is the English:

Department of Health
Bureau of Vital Records
Certification of Birth

This is a certification of name and birth facts on file in the Bureau of Vital Records, Department of Health, City of New York.

Date filed
Date Issued

City Registrar

The reproduction or alteration of this certification is prohibited by section 3.21 of the New York City Health Code.

Anyone able to take a crack at any of those lines?  My spoken Italian is quite good, but translation of this nature is tough?!?

Thanks!


----------



## giocc

I think this should be fairly accurate at any rate:

Department of Health: Dipartimento della sanità
Bureau of Vital Records: Ufficio Anagrafica
Certification of Birth: Certificato di nascita

This is a certification of name and birth facts on file in the Bureau of Vital Records, Department of Health, City of New York.
Il presente è un certificato di identità e di nascita archiviato presso l'Ufficio Anagrafica, Dipartimento della sanità, Città di NY.

Date filed: Data di archiviazione
Date Issued: Data di emissione

City Registrar: Ufficiale di stato civile

The reproduction or alteration of this certification is prohibited by section 3.21 of the New York City Health Code.
La contraffazione o alterazione di questo certificato è proibita ai sensi dell'art. 3.21 del Codice Sanitario di NY

Hope this helps. And... congratulations and tons of luck to you and your bride!


----------



## Jana337

deez said:
			
		

> I realize that this forum is for Italian > English translation, but as there is no English > Italian, I thought I would ask some advice anyway.


No, this forum works in both directions, don't worry.
Welcome here! 

Jana


----------



## deez

Grazie 1000 guys! much appreciated!


----------



## granite

I also need to translate my BC.
How would you translate:

State of Washington
Provinicia di Washington?

Mother's Maiden Name?

County File Number?
Filing Date?
Date Issued (as above data di emmissione)

Fee Number
(Numero di pagamento? tassa did not seem to fit)

Thank you


----------



## D's

giocc said:


> I think this should be fairly accurate at any rate:
> 
> Department of Health: Dipartimento della sanità di
> Bureau of Vital Records: Ufficio Anagrafica Anagrafe
> Certification of Birth: Certificato di nascita
> 
> This is a certification of name and birth facts on file in the Bureau of Vital Records, Department of Health, City of New York.
> Il presente è un certificato di identità e di nascita archiviato presso l'Ufficio Anagrafica, Dipartimento della sanità, Città di NY.
> 
> Date filed: Data di archiviazione
> Date Issued: Data di emissione
> 
> City Registrar: Ufficiale di stato civile
> 
> The reproduction or alteration of this certification is prohibited by section 3.21 of the New York City Health Code.
> La contraffazione o alterazione di questo certificato è proibita ai sensi dell'art. 3.21 del Codice Sanitario di NY
> 
> Hope this helps. And... congratulations and tons of luck to you and your bride!


 
I think these two corrections are required...


----------



## D's

granite said:


> I also need to translate my BC.
> How would you translate:
> 
> State of Washington
> Provinicia di Washington? Stato di Washington
> 
> 
> Mother's Maiden Name?
> Nome da nubile della madre
> 
> County File Number? Protocollo di contea
> Filing Date? Data di archiviazione
> Date Issued (as above data di emmissione) Data di emissione
> 
> Fee Number Pagamento numero: (_I'm not sure about this)_
> (Numero di pagamento? tassa did not seem to fit)
> 
> Thank you


 
Is this of any help?


----------



## maddief24

I'm currently trying to get Italian citizenship (hey, there's only one way to learn the language of my grandparents and that's to move there!) and I need  help translating the following pieces of my birth certificate. I gave it my best shot and left the rest for you to correct or fill in. I'd appreciate any help! )

County of birth (I don't think "contea di nascita" works here)
File Number (as in the number given to my birth certificate in the archives)

Sex: Female (Sesso: donna?)

This is to certify that this is a true copy of the record which is on file in the Pennsylvania Department of Health, in accordance with Act 66, P.L 304, approved by the General Assembly, June 29, 1953.

Secretary of Health (Segretario alla Salute pubblica?)

State Registrar (Ufficiale di stato civile della Pennsylvania?)


----------



## Kraus

"Contea di nascita" seems to me a good solution (in Italian, the more usual "regione di nascita" isn't a faithful translation).

"Ufficio di stato civile della Pennsylvania" is correct too.

"Sex: female" = "Sesso: femminile"

Maybe "File number" is "numero progressivo" or "codice" (wait for other opinions)

"Secretary of Health" = "Ministro della Sanità"


----------



## _LuNa_

Kraus said:


> "Contea di nascita" seems to me a good solution (in Italian, the more usual "regione di nascita" isn't a faithful translation).


 
Non è più comune "luogo di nascita"? Regione non l'ho mai sentito...


----------



## Kraus

_LuNa_ said:


> Non è più comune "luogo di nascita"? Regione non l'ho mai sentito...


Sì, in effetti "luogo" è meglio.


----------



## furs

County of birth   - Contea di nascita
File Number - numero progressivo del registro
Sex: Female - Sesso: femminile

This is to certify that this is a true copy of the record which is on file in the Pennsylvania Department of Health, in accordance with Act 66, P.L 304, approved by the General Assembly, June 29, 1953.
-- Si certifica che la presente e' copia autentica dell'originale agli atti dell'ufficio di stato civile della Pennsylvania, in conformita' al disposto della legge 66 (P. L. 304), approvata dall'assemblea generale il 29 giugno 1953.

Secretary of Health -- Ministro della Salute
State Registrar -- Ufficiale di stato civile della Pennsylvania

The only thing that bothers me -- Act already means legge -- why it is also called P.L. which stands for public law???


----------



## housecameron

To Kraus:
Secretary of Health = _Ministro della Salute_ (former Ministro della Sanità), as per furs' translation.
(Department of Health = _Ministero della Salute_).

Then, 
County of birth = "_Luogo di nascita_" (place of birth) is more appropriate in Italian, as LuNa already said.


----------



## furs

Luogo nascita e' certamente piu' italiano, ma io proponevo di lasciare contea solo perche' negli USA i certificati di nascita possono essere rilasciati sia dal comune che dalla contea che dallo Stato. Quindi mi sembra che sia il caso di specificare.


----------



## maddief24

Wow, I can't tell you how much I appreciate all of your help!!! One last thing: have we decided that luogo or contea is the more appropriate translation? Though I understand that "luogo" is commonly used in Italy, I'm leaning towards "contea" because it's still understood if not common, correct? Thanks again.


----------



## furs

Well, I believe you are the one who's to make that decision...


----------



## _LuNa_

Sure, it's your own choice.
From my point of view, contea sounds too weird. We don't have "contee" here, we have "regioni", but they are never specified in birth certificates.
Luogo di nascita means the place where you were born, a city, a small town or a state, it's always a place.
But, of course, this is just my opinion! 

Simona.


----------



## Mike Gardener

maddief24,

You might consider translating "County of birth" as "Luogo di nascita", then provide the information as "contea di (name of the county)"
Mike


----------



## ablock

I am completing the translation of my California birth certificate. I've read through every post in this forum on the "certificato di nascita", many of which have been very helpful. At this point I have the following phrases left that I have doubts about -- any and all corrections or confirmations are gratefully accepted.

Thanks!

/afb

"Certificate of live birth" - _Certificato di nascita in diretta_
"This birth, single, twin, or triplet" - _Questa nascita, unico, gemello, o terzina: Unico_
(Of the birthplace) "Within the city limits: Yes" - _Entro i limiti della città: Sì_
(Of the father) "Current or most recent occupation: Builder" - _Attuale occupazione o ultimo occupazione: Costruttore_
(Of the father) "Type of business: Construction" - _Tipo di attività: Costruzione_
"Physician's California license number" - _Numero di licenza del medico_
"Date accepted for registration by local registrar" - _Data di accettazione per la registrazione_
"Local registration district and certificate number" - _Distretto di Registrazione Locale e Numero del Certificato_


----------



## Black Cherry

ablock said:


> "Certificate of live birth" - _Certificato di nascita *in diretta*_ -> I think it's not correct, but I can't find a valid alternative. Is it possible that it refers to the fact that the child was born alive? In this case we'd talk about "nato vivo", but it doesn't suit the clause
> "This birth, single, twin, or triplet" - _Questa nascita, unico, gemello, o *terzina*: Unico_ -> well, I'm really confused, I've never heard about a "terzina" of children, but I don't know how to say... we usually talk about "parto trigemellare" referring to the birth of a triplet, but the concept includes all three children...
> (Of the birthplace) "Within the city limits: Yes" - _Entro i limiti della città: Sì_
> (Of the father) "Current or most recent occupation: Builder" - _Attuale occupazione o *ultima* occupazione: Costruttore_
> (Of the father) "Type of business: Construction" - _Tipo di attività: *Costruzione*_-> I think it's better to say *Edilizia*
> "Physician's California license number" - _Numero di licenza del medico_
> "Date accepted for registration by local registrar" - _Data di accettazione per la registrazione_
> "Local registration district and certificate number" - _Distretto di Registrazione Locale e Numero del Certificato_



Hi!
I'm sorry I cannot help you with every line, I've never seen my birth certificate!


----------



## ablock

Black Cherry:

Thanks for your help. Regarding your question 'Is it possible that it refers to the fact that the child was born alive? In this case we'd talk about "nato vivo", but it doesn't suit the clause', yes, that is exactly the case. It is referring to the fact that the child was born alive.

I guess I could simply say "Certificato di Nascito" and leave off the reference to being born alive...

/afb


----------



## Black Cherry

ablock said:


> Black Cherry:
> I guess I could simply say "Certificato di *Nascita*" and leave off the reference to being born alive...
> 
> /afb



Yes, I suppose you can. If I'm not wrong, different documents are needed for children who die before or during the delivery.


----------



## ablock

Probably.

But to confirm, you said that it is _not_ correct to say "Certificato di Nato Vivo", right?

Thanks again!

/afb


----------



## Black Cherry

Well, it doesn't sound well to me, but you know, Italian officialese is quite strange... I often have to do with it in other sectors, but unfortunately I have no experience with this kind of documents. 

Anyway, I'm re-thinking about the second line... if "birth" refers to the delivery, _maybe_ you can translate it as follows: "Parto singolo/gemellare/trigemellare: singolo".


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*The rule is: one only question for each thread.*


----------



## bookandlanguagelover

Ciao a tutti!

Working on this birth certificate still!  I haven't seen this yet though.  There is a section labeled "Plurality" meaning how many children were born at once (single, two/twin, three/triple, etc.)  

Would the correct word for this be: *moltitudine*?  That's the best I can come up with.  Again, it's legal so I'm looking for something official.

Grazie!


----------



## elemika

I'm not a native,
so it's only an attempt:
from here one can see that "plurality of birth" is short for "multiple birth"
The official term for "multiple birth" is "nascite plurime" (here, p.6)
Maybe "plurality of birth" could be "gemellarità" or "grado di gemellarità"???
But we need the natives'/specialists opinion here


----------



## bookandlanguagelover

Thank you.  I'm not sure how to answer it then, because the baby was a single birth.  How would I say "single birth?" And would the answer be "solo?" 

Grazie!


----------



## pupazzo77

May be 

"numero di nascituri"

Regards,

Pup@zzo


----------



## bookandlanguagelover

Hi Pupazzo,

Thank you for your suggestion.  However, when I looked up ¨nascituro¨ it said ¨unborn child¨ or ¨soon to be born child.¨  That doesn´t quite work because the certificate is for a child that is born.

Anybody have any Italian ob-gyn friends they could ask_ 

Seriously though, I do appreciate the help and welcome any more suggestions.  I´m hoping to finish this soon!


----------



## pupazzo77

Hai ragione bookandlanguagelover,

ma la cosa più consona che si avvicina a "plurality" adatta al contesto ( e che mi viene in mente) è  "numero di bambini/nati".

Regards,

Pup@zzo


----------



## bookandlanguagelover

Grazie.  I was thinking it may  need to be that literal.

Any other suggestions are welcome, especially if you happen to have a medical background.  It´s strange though.  I´ve done almost a dozen of these certificates and this is the only time I´ve seen this particular heading so I´m assuming it´s not common and very possibly not internationally used.

Thanks for all of the help!


----------



## Ruminante

è "parto plurimo", o "parto multiplo", vedere http://it-ii.demopaedia.org/wiki/Parto_plurimo
siccome si puo' parlare di "gemelli" anche per piu' di due nati, forse si puo' mettere anche "numero di gemelli" oltre che "numero di nati" 
Saluti


----------

